# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  CÔNG NGHỆ EmailPrint Wii Fit Plus - Máy chơi game giúp giảm cân

## rinkatori

Người dùng kết hợp chơi game với tập thể dục, chia sẻ thông tin sức khỏe và đua giảm cân qua Internet.

 *Video giới thiệu Wii Fit Plus* Được giới thiệu tại E3 2009, Wii Fit Plus đem đến cho người sử dụng nhiều bài tập thể dục mới với các động tác Yoga. Ngoài ra, chức năng quản lý cân nặng cơ thể được thiết kế chuyên nghiệp và thông minh hơn các đời máy Wii trước.
 *Video trình diễn Wii Fit Plus tại E3 2009* Bà Cammie Dunaway, Giám đốc marketing Nintendo, cho biết Wii Fit Plus là thước đo chính xác sức khỏe cho game thủ. Máy sẽ được Nintendo bán ra thị trường vào mùa thu năm nay.

----------

